# New music from John Williams!



## midphase (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know if this is old news but I just found out about it today:

new theme for Sunday Night Football, by John Williams

http://broadcastingcable.com/contents/video/SNF_Theme.mp3 (http://broadcastingcable.com/contents/v ... _Theme.mp3)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 20, 2007)

I was actually waiting to hear a gag. Now that Ive met you Kays, I know you to have a good sense of humour. :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 20, 2007)

This has been around for awhile but thanks for sharing.


----------



## handz (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanx Mid, it is new for me!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks from my side as well - I guess I should start watching football :oops: 


--in all seriousness, coming from a big JW fan - this is rather plain and ordinary. He must of just tried to squeeze this project in :wink: 


Thanks again Mid.


Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 21, 2007)

It is pretty unimpressive. If you guys had been to choco's cool links you'd notice I posted this thing in like August 06'! /\~O


----------

